# One practice target for 30 meter badge



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I haven't shot at the 30 meter for but an occasional score of shots every week or two. Mainly because the mosquitos hit hard and heavy when I walk onto the lawn as opposed to higher up on my deck. The farthest I can get from the target on my deck is 74 feet.

So I am getting ambition to haul the camera, tape measure, targets et al and video for the 30 meter again. I only shot one target.

I hit the first two and then the mosquitos started to hit and thus there were I think four shots in the mix that missed the paper. With the mosquitos on bare legs and feet and bands tearing I gave in at approx 20 shots.

The double at the left mid point may not look much like a double because one of the tiny clips let loose so the target was askew and dangling.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shooting Ray!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

It's coming along, Ray. I am sure you will get it before long.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

That is one long way away and still an impressive group of holes. I have no doubt that 30 meter badge is on the way.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm not sure that me shots would go into the CATCHBOX! Good shootin'!!!

And, yes, mossies have been terrible around here too in last few weeks.


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

What do you have to do to get a badge?
Nice shooting by the way.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Great shooting


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

We think you're doing great. It's nice of you to post your progress so here's a big attaboy for you... ataboy! Look at the bull's eyes you made! If that was a rabbit, quail, pigeon, dove or squirrel you'd have supper with those shots. I don't know of a hunter, speaking from experience, that hits game with every single shot. One shot one kill is only in a perfect world (that exists until the real world shows up).

Some suggestions by example, i.e. me.

I find that release consistency (i.e. finger position, no "speed bump" or other distortion of grip on the pouch) and anchor point consistency are my two most improvable factors as far as accuracy/consistency goes. I am lagging on making my "bench test" bench with the mechanical carbine release mechanism I invented (see Susi gallery for carbine) to see what real accuracy our SSs have. If an SS proves dead on accurate then any misses are the shooter's fault, period. If an SS, it's bands, ammo etc. prove wild and inconsistent, then measures and experiments have to be made to see where the 'sweet spot' is in terms of pull strength,pull length, type of ammo, band length/width and overall SS design i.e. fork heighth and distance apart.

I'd like to widen this thread he's started with some good shooting results, with some useful info. If this should be posted in another zone, please cut and paste for me.

From many years of loading gun ammo, SS shooting is sort of like researching loads in gun ammo, a lot of trial and error with all factors of the formula have to be done before a particular gun's ammo sweet spot is found...that is, doubling holes at 200yd bench rest, scoped of course. And whatever bands/ammo/SS design is good for one fork or hold design isn't necessarily going to be good for another. So if X SS hits dead on using TBG 1 inch tapered to 3/4 with pull of 31" using 3/8 steel with xyz fork design, that's not necessarily going to be kosher for another SS. There is no Holy Grail combo for all SSs. What is great for one SS can be lousey for another just as in gun ammo loading. This bench tester I've concepted will be posted when I get a round tuit. I suggest others invent a similar concept. Jorg and Bill Hays, here it is...a new standard you both can get into...testing SS dejour for yet another section of this forum...SS tests...to further your research into both of your many contributions to the science of SSing. Beanflip, Charles, quarterinmynose, you'llshootyoureyeout and a long list of experts, others who have contrib'd lots of knowledge.

I think SS zero tests might be a viable service offered by those who can make the equipment to standardize things. A mechanical release is the key to standardization as well as a tightly yet not damaging clamped SS that won't move and a bench stable enough not to move are key. Load a given ammo, pull a given length, set the pouch into the lock and fire. That eliminates all human error. A given set up will produce a given result in a given temperature. Temperature remember has something to do with band stretchability/elasticity. For the novice, here's more on temperature as a variable.

If you start shooting with one temperature of ba nd set, say right out of an air conditioned house, and the environment heats it from the starting point then the point of impact will change to higher on the target face...remember that for 30 meter badge or any other precision shooting/hunting. Temperature also affects gun loads measurably. Aside from warmer air increasing rubber elasticity/velocity, air density is less at higher temps and greater at cooler temps because the air molecules are closer together at cooler temps than warmer temps, hence thecooler air is denser, and warmer air, less dense, provides therefore less resistance to the projectile, elevating the impact point. For SSing, cool means less band elasticity means lower impact point and ALSO denser cooler air means more air density, more air resistance to the projectile, also lowering impact point. In short, the rule of thumb for zeroing your SS, cooler days lower impact point, warmer days elevate impact point. I definitely note a considerable difference variant due to air temp differences. Changes in temperature affect impact point from start of shoot to the last shot. At least that much error can be accounted for as far as some degree of elevational hit errors are concerned.

In competition, if you've zero'd your SS at say 55degF on a cloudy day with not so much radiant heat fromj direct sun, and you are competing at 90degF clear sunny day with lots of radiant heat from the sun to boot, your impact point will rise.

Chuck


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice shooting Ray! Skeeters are vicious this year. :battle: They don't wind so I keep a fan blowing by me while I'm shooting. It helps quite a bit.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Suffolkslingshots said:


> What do you have to do to get a badge?
> Nice shooting by the way.


Here you go Tim... Get them badges!
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20427-competition-slingshot-qualification-badge/?p=244754


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Great shooting Ray... You've just inspired me to unroll that tape measure to the max again lol.


----------

